# I'm Moving to a Farm!!



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

Sooooo……were moving to a farm!!! YAY!! This means more horses! The gelding I currently have does dressage and minimal jumping but he just would not excel in XC. I know him and he just couldn't do it. He is a Mustang/Canadian Cutting Horse/ QH cross and he is 12 years old. I love him to death but I know he just wouldn't enjoy it. He likes to mosey about and trail ride when outside(when not in an arena or paddock) and he would be miserable doing it. But anyways--

I'm looking for an eventing horse prospect, and I was looking at OTTB (Off Track Thoroughbreds), and I'm still researching other breeds though. The thing is, I'm in search of horses ages 2-8 (9 maybe…if they already have training). I know it will be a couple of years before we can seriously start competing if they're young, but I am okay with that. It can't be a big expensive horse either. Our maxed out MAXIMUM price to pay would be $3,000. ***I really honestly am set in stone on a horse to train myself and I would hope none of you attempt to discourage me from it. Your opinions and experiences are welcomed but PLEASE don't try to talk me out of it or be mean about it.***

I have many people who are in my close family friend circle who have extensive breaking and basic training of foals and young horse experience. I also have 1-2 of those friends who have worked with eventers and who have said that they will be more then willing to help me. I'm not doing this alone, that would be stupid of me. I am asking all of y'all for help to get more perspectives on the situations and figure out the best method for attacking the situation. 

Oh, if any of you in or near Indiana are selling, or know someone who is selling eventing prospects (or OTTB fresh off) from the ages of 3 years old-8/9 yard old, for at most $3,000, please PM me or let me know in your replies!!!

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate it! If you read this much I really do thank you and I hope you can help. Even just the tiniest rid-bit of information would be magnificent!


----------

